# burton cartels?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

i just ordered a set in wintergreen for my 156 rome artifact. What do you guys think of these bindings? ive heard nothing but good things so far.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

skavenger21 said:


> ive heard nothing but good things so far.


same here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah i cant wait to ride them
i hear they ake a while to find the right settings on em?


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

They are pretty stiff and responsive
A LOT of ways to adjust them
High backs are really high


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

i got them. they are pretty good. some of the lean seems to be taken out and they mold better to your thighs. 1 thing though i dont know if the screws or what kept loosening a tad so i had to keep going back and retightning them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

mine are comming today i cant wait to put em on my board


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

It's Burton kids, why are you so keen on purchasing from a company who's poster star is a dick. I've met shaun white and he is an assface


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Jib*stick said:


> It's Burton kids, why are you so keen on purchasing from a company who's poster star is a dick. I've met shaun white and he is an assface


The whole "you like burton because you're a total noob" thing is getting old. Maybe some of us like Burton because they make good products. I've been snowboarding for 8 years and I've been through my fair share of companies for both hardgoods and soft goods and although I liked a lot of the products I've tried, I've never had any problems with any Burton products and I've actually liked them the best.

I recently just spent $600 on a new Burton board with Burton bindings and I love my new setup. I even underestimated how much I was going to like it. Does that make me a Burton kid now? Even though I've tried other companies boards and from experience and the fact I have a better history with Burton products, I liked the Burton products better, am I still a "Burton kid"?

And now it seems like everyone is so afraid of looking like one of these oh so horrible "burton kids" that everyone is jumping on the rome bandwagon now.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah rome kids suck balls

long live jake!

i reckon this whole brand loyalty nonsense is a conspiracy whipped up by skiers to divide and conquer their better and more stylish, sideways sliding counter parts!

its coz they daren't go off piste as much as us! they resent us for their failing to come to terms with their fears and desires!

yay for snowboarding! fuck the brands and all those who would promote hatred of them (whether deserved or not)!

rah!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

rrrtx said:


> i got them. they are pretty good. some of the lean seems to be taken out and they mold better to your thighs. 1 thing though i dont know if the screws or what kept loosening a tad so i had to keep going back and retightning them.


which screws?

my only complaint is that the forward lean adjustment screw keeps backing off every now and then (like 1/4 turn every two runs), but I don't think they'd spin if left alone, so that being said I'd buy another pair for my next setup.

best bang for the buck, indeed... look around, no other binding offers the same/better features for the price.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree Phenom. I don't own any Burton hard goods and only own burton gloves, but the Burton hatred is so stupid to me. It always happens when one brand becomes very popular and well known (for whatever reason, but probably because it's good) it becomes un-cool to own it, much less like it. 

Perfect example is the iPod. It became popular because it was probably the best and most stylish MP3 when it came out. Now there is a ton of other players that are good, and maybe better, but everyone wants to hate on the iPod. Problem is, the iPod is still one of the best players out there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Its funny to hear all this talk about Burton! I bought a Burton back in the late ninties and would have bought another Burton if they weren't so damn expensive. 

I was on the fence about the Cartels but going to go with the Rome's instead.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

schmitty34 said:


> I don't own any Burton hard goods and only own burton gloves, but the Burton hatred is so stupid to me. It always happens when one brand becomes very popular and well known (for whatever reason, but probably because it's good) it becomes un-cool to own it, much less like it.





carne_asada said:


> I was on the fence about the Cartels but going to go with the Rome's instead.



HOORAHHH, another victory for the rom cam.....oh wait, uhhh, jk


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Hating on Burton has become the "cool thing" amongst bandwagon idiot riders who are trying to sound more experienced. They label people as noobs for riding burton because people made fun of them for the same thing and the trend goes on. There are a shit load of absolutely fantastic companies out there and one of them is Burton. If you don't like them, don't purchase there shit, but bashing them on the internet all the time makes you look like a re re.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

schmitty34 said:


> I agree Phenom. I don't own any Burton hard goods and only own burton gloves, but the Burton hatred is so stupid to me. It always happens when one brand becomes very popular and well known (for whatever reason, but probably because it's good) it becomes un-cool to own it, much less like it.
> 
> Perfect example is the iPod. It became popular because it was probably the best and most stylish MP3 when it came out. Now there is a ton of other players that are good, and maybe better, but everyone wants to hate on the iPod. Problem is, the iPod is still one of the best players out there.


When I think of the anti-Burton attitude, I can't help but be reminded of the gothic/emo kids in high school. The ones that do whatever they can to be different. You can just tell when people are trying way to hard to not be cliche. Then this big group of non-cliche people form a new group, then this new group becomes cliche.

I have no problem with people who buy Ride, Rome, K2, whatever. Snowboarding should be about going out and enjoying the mountain, not about criticizing what brand people buy. We can save that for the 13-17 year old high school girls who think they have the best purse in school.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Phenom said:


> When I think of the anti-Burton attitude, I can't help but be reminded of the gothic/emo kids in high school. The ones that do whatever they can to be different. You can just tell when people are trying way to hard to not be cliche. Then this big group of non-cliche people form a new group, then this new group becomes cliche.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I love it! You and I think alike. I've always thought that exact same thing. I find it funny when people try really hard to be different and act superior to people that are "just the status quo" when they are being even worse by trying so hard to fit into some other image.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> Hating on Burton has become the "cool thing" amongst bandwagon idiot riders who are trying to sound more experienced. They label people as noobs for riding burton because people made fun of them for the same thing and the trend goes on. There are a shit load of absolutely fantastic companies out there and one of them is Burton. If you don't like them, don't purchase there shit, but bashing them on the internet all the time makes you look like a re re.


Thats the same scenario on the motorcycle forums that I visit, especially the manufacture based ones especially the Suzuki and Kawasaki forums. 

It's mostly b/c they are young, ignorant kids who will always bash one then highlight another. 

I honestly think Burton makes some excellent stuff, I just maintain a budget when buying new gear!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Ya brand bashing is bad in every sport and the big company is always the target for criticism by people trying to be cool. I play tournament paintball and it is perhaps the worst for that sort of thing. People in paintball are absolutely brand retarded. My roomate races MTX and is always getting crap for wearing Fox stuff and riding a kawi.

I hope snowboarding sticks to being more about riding than brand bashing for a little while longer, but eventually all sports are filled by idiots who focus more on bashing and trying to be cool than stepping up there game. Piss on the haterz!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I got a pair too because I saw that they got great reviews, I'm really happy with them cause I got a great deal


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

PapaWood said:


> Ya brand bashing is bad in every sport and the big company is always the target for criticism by people trying to be cool. I play tournament paintball and it is perhaps the worst for that sort of thing. *People in paintball are absolutely brand retarded*. My roomate races MTX and is always getting crap for wearing Fox stuff and riding a kawi.
> 
> I hope snowboarding sticks to being more about riding than brand bashing for a little while longer, but eventually all sports are filled by idiots who focus more on bashing and trying to be cool than stepping up there game. Piss on the haterz!


Word. I have an E-cocker and it gets hated on and called a piece of crap because it's a cocker by anyone with a dye. Then I mow their faces


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

i like burton cause i get 70% off :cheeky4:


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

megladan said:


> i like burton cause i get 70% off :cheeky4:


Will YOU ship softgoods to Toronto, Canada?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

i recently bought burton cartels
ive only used them twice, and without many runs open(midatlantic rider) i havent gotten a perfect feel, but nonetheless i love them
sure as hell are a step up from my 3 year old freestyles haha

as for burton bashing, i dont think anyone who uses/likes burtons products buy them because of their spokesperson
theres a reason they are well known and bashed for being the leader....
cause they have consistently made a good product.
that or subliminal messages =D


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

i met shaun white he isnt an ass well at least he wasnt to me
and i was gunna go with rome but i like the higher back the toe cap and the colors
and rome makes good products so i deff wouldnt bash rome


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

romesaz said:


> Will YOU ship softgoods to Toronto, Canada?


absolutely not.. im not ruining a good thing



Mendel said:


> i recently bought burton cartels
> ive only used them twice, and without many runs open(midatlantic rider) i havent gotten a perfect feel, but nonetheless i love them
> sure as hell are a step up from my 3 year old freestyles haha
> 
> ...


my p1s just came in the mail today, strapped em on my new board, neither of which have seen any snow yet. . this coming wednesday i think i'll get out to give em a test


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

my '07 cartels (only used twice previously) have decided that they don't like staying buckled.
the toe straps don't have this problem, but the upper straps don't stay tight anymore. halfway down a run i feel it click loose a couple pegs on a hard turn, and i have to pump another click or two into the things. it's getting so fucking annoying.

i don't hate burton products. my roommate loves his burton board and i wish i had a pair of their mittens. i believe that other riders have had better luck with their bindings, but fuck my (and possibly other) defective burton bindings. i feel like i've been raped.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Loricybin said:


> my '07 cartels (only used twice previously) have decided that they don't like staying buckled.
> the toe straps don't have this problem, but the upper straps don't stay tight anymore. halfway down a run i feel it click loose a couple pegs on a hard turn, and i have to pump another click or two into the things. it's getting so fucking annoying.
> 
> i don't hate burton products. my roommate loves his burton board and i wish i had a pair of their mittens. i believe that other riders have had better luck with their bindings, but fuck my (and possibly other) defective burton bindings. i feel like i've been raped.


The ratchets on my Customs get a little clumsy once snow and ice gets lodged in them. I never have a problem with them loosening though, sometimes I just have trouble getting them tight in the first place.


----------

